# What age to give them free roam of the house?



## brandongill1 (Mar 27, 2012)

Hi guys Odin now is just shy of 10 months, and since i've gotten him he's matured, and calmed down quite a bit, 

Whenever someone is around he's relaxed moving from place to place to sleep, no longer chewing on everything thats in sight, When we're not around, he goes into his crate and that can be anywhere from 6-10 hours a day, and he is completely fine with that 

My question is at what age did you guys start giving your dogs free roam of the house, and what would be some tips in doing so, keep in mind that he has NEVER been by himself in the house

EDIT:
there have been times where we have left him in the basement to go upstairs, to do something, but he would frantically scratch at the door to get up, how can I help stop that


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Some people continue to crate for the life of the dog. We let ours roam at 6-7 months, it just depends on the dog. Start leaving him out for short periods and build from there.

Edit here is a similar thread that might help.
http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...hen-did-you-fully-trust-your-dog-s-house.html


----------



## lisgje (Sep 3, 2010)

With Shane we started at 3yrs. 15 minute trips to the store etc and see how he did. I gradually increased over six months to 8 hrs a day. However, one mistake and he was back in the crate and we started over. By four he was completely free of the crate. Chance is a different story, he has some separation anxiety and anytime I try to leave him out of the crate he panics. He is much more secure in his crate. Not sure I will ever be able to leave him out. Each dog is different, but take it slow and in small time increments. I also kept Shane downstairs only, too much space too soon and you may come home to serious damage! LOL


----------



## jae (Jul 17, 2012)

I agree build up the length of time until you and the dog feels comfortable with it. I started leaving my boy free very soon after he was fully housebroken, boundaries learned, and trusted him with it, at about 5-6 months.


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

depends on the dog and his training. my dog had free
roam at 4 months old. he was fine from 4 months old
untill he was 8 months old. at 8 months old he decided
to eat the house and everything in it. he was crated untill
he 1 yr old or 1&1/2 yrs old. i slowly let him have more freedom.
i would leave the house for 5 minutes, 5 minutes led to
10 minutes, 10 minutes led to 20 minutes and so on. i forget
when he became trust worthy. i didn't rush his freedom.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

when i was house training my dog i taught him not
to counter surf at the same time. i use to leave food
on the edge of the counter. i would leave the house
for 5 minutes and return. if the food was gone i would
point to the area where the food was and say "no". once
he got the idea i made it harde for him. i started leaving food
on the edge of the table, the seat of a chair. finally he got
to the point where i could leave a sandwhich on the floor 
and he wouldn't touch it. keep in mind this is part of the
house training. in the begining i'm only leaving the house
for 5 minutes and 5 minutes led to 10 minutes and so on.
there was no rush in increasing my time away.


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

Somewhere around 4-6 months depending on the dog and the chewing.


----------

